# Well what so you think?



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

Took 45 minutes and 18 ft of paracord. One of my favorite bracelets though.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

That would make a great rifle sling if long enough.


----------



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh yea. That is now on my project list


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice! That would make a nice watch band as well. It looks flat. Did you remove the inners?


----------



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

Vin said:


> Nice! That would make a nice watch band as well. It looks flat. Did you remove the inners?



No I did not gut it.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Todd_Halleman said:


> No I did not gut it.


Either way, sharp!


----------



## heater413 (Apr 1, 2014)

How do you make that?


Venturing, BSA is my life.


----------



## vladaudio (Sep 5, 2013)

That is called " The Conquistador " braid. Very nicely done !


----------



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

Just search conquistador bracelet on YouTube


----------



## tankerman (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice. How long is it??

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. Looks like it would make a nice headband for a female.


----------



## BailbondsPro (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

tankerman said:


> Very nice. How long is it??
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Paracord Forum mobile app



It is an 8 inch bracelet with 18 ft of cord


----------

